# First real trailer trip



## raricros (Jun 5, 2015)

I will be hauling my gelding 40 minutes to a local trail for the first time this week. He's been hauled before, but not any distance since I've had him. I'm super nervous. He loads alright. He does paw in the trailer, especially when we go slow. Does anyone have any tips for pawing, or anything I should know before I set out?


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Just make it a smooth and calm as possible. Don't stop before you get there, unless you think there's a problem. I had a horse who did the same thing. I just ignored his anxiety until we reached our location.


----------

